# Classic & Rancilio Silvia Steam Wand issues



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello again,

I have a quick question (or two!) about my recent upgrade to my Gaggia Classic.

I fitted the new Rancilio wand without issue but I'm experiencing what seems like a very inconsistent steam from the wand. At anything from fully open to only allowing a little steam through, it seems to splutter quiet a bit. I seem to remember that it did not do this with the original wand. I've removed and refitted, checking for leaks and loose bits and bobs.

Has anyone else had this issue? Although my milk is much better than with the original wand I feel it could be a lot more consistent and of better quality.

Also, is it normal for around an ounce of water to flow through the wand when purged for the first time? i.e just before steaming.

Thanks guys!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Have you descaled it ? is there a flake of scale partially blocking the valve. Does water flow freely if you draw water through the wand ?. An ounce of water on purging does not sound right .

If it is alternately spitting steam and water it could be the steam stat is playing up or kaput.


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> Does water flow freely if you draw water through the wand


Yep, if water is flowing freely, at least you'd know that the wand isn't blocked. I also got a bit of water coming out from the wand initially, but definitely not an ounce (more than the stock wand though). Mine would also sputter quite a bit initially, until it got going. It was fine after that.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

MarcEvans said:


> Also, is it normal for around an ounce of water to flow through the wand when purged for the first time? i.e just before steaming.Thanks guys![/color][/font][/size]


 I have the same thing and let the water run until dry and steady steam is coming out. My Gaggia runs out of steam pressure by that time so I close the valve and wait for the steam to build up the pressure again. Hope that helps.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

I have the same thing and let the water run until dry and steady steam is coming out. My Gaggia runs out of steam pressure by that time so I close the valve and wait for the steam to build up the pressure again. Hope that helps.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I think you need to descale and check your steam thermostat.When the light comes on for steam the heating element has switched off via the steam stat,you can start steaming just before the light goes off to keep the element switched on.

As the steam is drawn off the top of the boiler you should only need to purge the small amount of water in the steam valve and then be ready to steam milk. If you are drawing off so much water the boiler is not making sufficient steam,also the boiler does not refill untill you switch the brew switch back on, you can run the boiler dry if you are steaming/draining too much water.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> If you are drawing off so much water the boiler is not making sufficient steam,also the boiler does not refill untill you switch the brew switch back on, you can run the boiler dry if you are steaming/draining too much water.


How much is too much water?


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

I usually got about 1 tablespoon of water out. Then it would sputter for a bit (2-3 sec.) and I'd be good to go.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. As I said in my original post, the upgraded wand is still A LOT better than the original Gaggia wand. I guess steaming milk correctly takes a lot of practice and learning all of the little quirks and tricks of my particular machine is part of the process. It reminds me a lot of the initial issues I had getting my grind and technique spot on for my espresso (which is now excellent - I'm very happy with them!)


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

This is the best advice I've found for achieving microfoam with the Classic (I drink flat whites a lot). You can modify the method a bit to get foam for a cappuccino for example:

"Have jug with milk and thermometer ready to roll.

Hit steam button and turn steam valve on for a few seconds to bleed the wand, I usually get between 1-11/2 tablespoons of water, quantity depending on whether or not I have just been frothing or not. Does not take very long at all. This all takes place before the steam light comes on, so yes, not long at all.

Turn off the valve and insert wand into milk. Turn on steam valve about 1/2-3/4, and raise the bottom of the wand tip to just below surface of the milk and stretch the milk until thermo reaches 40 degrees Celsius. Immediately drop wand tip further into the jug as usual and heat/swirl the milk until your normal preferred temp is reached. I normally start turning the valve off when the thermometer hits 60C and it finishes up around 65C.

DO NOT worry about whether the light comes on or goes off after you start the process (doing it this way, my light does not come on at all, even when doing a two cup froth). Just watch the thermometer and not the steam light. I do not worry about refrigerated milk jugs either."

Don't remember where I found this exactly, it was on some forum (I just copied it and saved as a text file). This method worked wonders for me. It's may sound a bit counter-intuitive but it did work. It just took a bit of practice to get the angle of the wand correctly.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

yvv said:


> How much is too much water?


Just checked mine slightly less than 15 ml/ 1 TBS


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks MiG. I find that my milk looks okay - but my problems are when it comes to the actual pouring. I end up 'saving' my drink spooning in the microfoam.

Again, I guess its just practice, right.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

I read somewhere that in order to get proper microfoam the steam should be as dry as possible. I also bleed about 15ml from the wand but the following steam is unsteady and still spurting small amounts of water for another 10-15 sec until it settles down.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just purge the steam wand for a bit longer, also are you allowing sufficient time for the boiler to get up to temp for steaming.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Just purge the steam wand for a bit longer, also are you allowing sufficient time for the boiler to get up to temp for steaming.


I wait until the light comes on , about 1-2 minutes after making an espresso. Is it too early?


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

I always wait 30minutes after I turn the machine on. I always do my milk first then pull my espresso after letting some the very hot (too hot for espresso!) water through.


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

30 minutes after turn on is good. However have you tried & persevered with making the espresso first & then steaming the milk.

Better steaming results are usually obtained if you start the steaming just before the light comes on. Quick purge of the wand first, of course.


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

You know Ron I might just give that a try tomorrow morning. It never occured to me to make my espresso first! I'm sure there is a reason why I do my milk first but can't for the life of think of it...


----------



## MiG (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, I make the espresso first, then the steaming, in exact accordance to the method I posted about earlier (I don't wait for the light, purge wad sufficiently and then begin the steaming process etc.)


----------



## MarcEvans (Jan 23, 2013)

Just to let you guys know that I made perfect milk this morning - my best ever by a very long way! Made my espresso first and then the milk. I let it get cold as I was looking at it for so long!


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

could i do the silvia steam arm mod to my gaggia carezza deluxe?


----------

